# Heat Transfer Images Not Transferring - Help?



## Imthatguy (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everyone. I’m a complete newbie when it comes to heat transferring. I recently got a Roland GX-24 and heat press that I want to use for creating images on tote bags. I’m using the red grid inkjet transfer paper from Coastal Supplies. 

I’m able to print and cut everything just fine, but I can’t seem to get the image to press correctly on the bags. I pre-heat the bag first for about 20 seconds, then put the transfer paper with image face down. I then clamp the heat press machine, wait another 20 seconds, and finally unclamp it. Since I’m supposed to hot peal the paper, I then begin to remove the transfer paper after I’ve unclamped the press.

I’ve done this about three times, and not once has the transfer paper completely and cleanly transferred onto the bag. Once I peel the paper, some of it remains on the sheet, with whatever actually transferred on the bag not looking right.

I’ve tried doing a search for help on this on the forum (since I know some will say I should do that first  ). Can anyone give me an idea of what I may be doing wrong? Any helpful hints or tips that you all have that can get the item to transfer without any residual of the image on the paper?

Thanks!


----------



## DOLLARBONANZA (Aug 3, 2007)

A couple of things. 
1: make sure that the press is indeed the temp that the thermostat says it is. YOu may have to get a thermometer to check. Thermostat may be bad on transfer machine.
2: pressure: Tote bags are thicker than tshirt material and also may have ridges. The bag needs to be flat for even pressure. I have cut out a board 1/8" thick to place inside the tote bag. This helped. 
I'm pretty new to this myself, but there is nothing like hands on experience. I am in the beginning stages of a sweatshirt (hoodie) order and they create there own set of problems.


----------



## Imthatguy (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for the reply. How long should I pre-heat the tote bag for prior to heat transfer paper, and at what temperature? Seems like the heat of the bag prior to pressing the transfer paper matters in terms of how well the transfer is put on.


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've had excellent results with Conde paper here, printed on a laser printer. Tried several other manufactures brands but Conde works the best, at least it does for me. Never have tried tote bags yet, but like DB stated, the temperature and pressure are critical. I use to have a lot of problems making transfers and the problem all along was not enough pressure.


----------



## DOLLARBONANZA (Aug 3, 2007)

I use inkjet and preheat the bag for just a few seconds to get any moisture out. Your paper should have instructions for temperature and time, but I run 375 to 380 and press for about 10 seconds with medium pressure. I had the same problem and it was driving me nuts. Come to find out my thermostat was bad on my Hix and I was only getting to 300 degrees. Once the thermostat was fixed, no proglems.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Preheating for 20 seconds is plenty long. I usually preheat for 2 to 3 seconds. I am surprised you do not scorching problem. It sounds like your pressing temp is not hot enough. Try pressing between 375 to 400 degrees. If you are having scorching lower the temp 5 degrees at a time till you get good transfer release without scorching. Cover with teflon sheet when pressing to avoid scorching also.

As far as image not transferring well. You can try letting the transfer paper cool down so it will solidify on the fabric then press it again for 5 seconds to soften the ink in the paper side so that most of the ink will stay in the fabric while the transfer paper is hot enough to release. The peel immediately while hot.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

OK, tote bags have a lot of moisture and you must pre press at least 5-10 seconds.. Most bags are really designed for embroidery not transfers. Higher price bags have sizing on them and will if pressed too long may scorch. I have a video on totes. You are new here so you may not be aware of my videos and my work with tote bags. I pretty much try to stick with topper 806 totes and they accept transfers very easily. I also use my tee pads as an insert to make sure the transfer goes on to a flat surface. Lou


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> I pretty much try to stick with topper 806 totes and they accept transfers very easily.


 
Hi Lou, are you able to recommend a supplier on those totes and what paper do you use with them? Thanks a gazillion!


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I am doing tote bag's and they r coming out very well i use laser printer with Duracotton don't preheat and have not had any problems some times the bags r creased so i iron them 1st but let cool down before i use them.


----------



## Imthatguy (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for the replies everyone. I'm getting the feeling that it may be the transfer paper I'm using. What is the best transfer paper specifically for use with tote bags? It just seems like even with increased temperature and pressure there is still residual on the paper after pressed.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Residual what?


----------



## Imthatguy (Jan 26, 2008)

Residual ink transfer. Basically the image isn't fully being transferred on the tote bag, so that there is some residual of the text and images left on the sheet. This makes the tote bag after transfer look spotty in terms of the quality of the image. I've tried increasing the heat of the heat press and heat time, but the problem still exists.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you tried different pressure settings? I wonder, Lou (badalou) had a video on youtube - its a tutorial type of vid - I wonder if you may find some useful info in there? When I go to do totes, I will watch it before I buy supplies, Lou's done hundreds or more of totes, so I'll be watching what he uses and does first. Hope this info helps somehow. Have you done a search for threads regarding tote image not transferring or tote transfers sticking? I'm sure they're out there. Best wishes, hope you are able to fix it.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Have u checked that your tote's r not pretreated and it's resisting your ink?also u don't say what inks u r using u need a pigment ink  don't think there is a special t/p for totes I may be wrong but I would have thought if it prints on Tees it should print on tote's btw r they cotton or hesian ?


----------



## smalltown785 (Jan 4, 2008)

The biggest problem is making sure the area of the bag you are transferring to is raised up higher then seams. You can use something as simple as typing paper about 1/2 in. thick. otherwise the press can't but enough pressure on the area you want to transfer to. Also as someone said the fabric is alot heavier and the transfer can't fill in the grooves in the fabric. I have had good luck with dark t-shirt transfers.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Lou, are you able to recommend a supplier on those totes and what paper do you use with them? Thanks a gazillion!


Sure Bodek and Rhodes and I use the 2 most talked about paper here. Iron all for darks or jet pro


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you, Lou!


----------

